# AFR (Above Floor Rough) Tub Installation



## Housedoctor57 (Sep 18, 2012)

Finally finishing out my basement. The builder stubbed out the DWV in the slab before pouring it. There is no pit to accommodate the tub drain that usually sits below the floor level of the tub. My 2" drain stub is even with the floor. Anyone have experience using a AFR tub? My concern is having enough room to pipe up the drain to the 2". I was planning to install a 1 1/2 inch trap pipe nut at almost slab level. Thanks for any wisdom.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 18, 2012)

They never leave it open when the basement isn't going to be finished when the house is built. Some times they pile up some sand or place a chunk of foam just below level to make concrete removel easier but beating some concrete out is the way to go.


----------



## Housedoctor57 (Oct 20, 2012)

I received my AFR tub. I solved the problem with the 2" PVC level with the slab. 
I used a 1/4" masonry bit in my hammer drill and drilled down about 2" around the pipe. I chiseled this out and used a multi-function (Multimaster)  tool to cut the PVC 1" below grade. All worked out great without having to cut in a pit.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 22, 2012)

No trap? The trap is not usaually part of the rough in.


----------



## Housedoctor57 (Oct 22, 2012)

The trap was part of my rough in. In gravel I presume, under the slab. I tested it by pouring water into the pipe and watching it dump into the ejector pit. The water levels off in the pipe about 4 inches below the top of the slab. I also snaked a wire into it to make sure it was a trap indeed.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds good, put solid blocking 2x4s, 2x6, what have you between the studs at the level of the tub so whatever you use for sheeting can not be pushed in.


----------

